# Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited



## msdd63 (3. April 2008)

*Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*

Hi Leute

ich suche das handbuch für test drive unlimited. kann mir das jemand zum download zur verfügung stellen? wäre nett.


----------



## StellaNor (3. April 2008)

*AW: Deutsches Hanbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*

Den Download gibt es hier.


----------



## msdd63 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*

Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempels_sofa (8. April 2008)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*

da hätte jemand wohl das original kaufen müssen


----------



## Gedruese (6. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*



hempels_sofa schrieb:


> da hätte jemand wohl das original kaufen müssen



Moinsen,

Dummes Zeug labern kann ich auch!

Ich bspweise habe das Spiel am 25.Oktober 2010 bei Gamesplanet (Metaboli) vorbestellt.
Erstmal war mit der Bestellung nicht ersichtlich, daß es sich "nur" um einen Download handelt und desweiteren hat Atari vergessen bei den Retail CD's die manuals mit drauf und den Digitalen Verwertungen (Downloads etc) die Manuals zur verfügung zu stellen. Selbst die Steam Käufer haben bis dato noch kein Manual. 

So @hempels_sofa, jetzt kommst du

Mfg
Gedruese


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für Test Drive Unlimited*

bei mir funzt der Link nicht?!


----------

